# Sordità'



## Circe (2 Ottobre 2012)

Quando sbrocco mi ignora. Quando lo pungo mi ignora. Qualsiasi discorso inerente il passato da traditore.....è troncato di netto. È questo me lo fa odiare ....


----------

